# How to make cheese stix that leak cheese?



## jwright82 (Apr 7, 2010)

I love to cook and I love cheese stix, but everytime I fry my cheese stix the cheese leaks out. Does anyone know how to prevent this?


----------



## louis_jp (Apr 7, 2010)

Are you frying them in a skillet, or a deep fryer?


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 8, 2010)

louis_jp said:


> Are you frying them in a skillet, or a deep fryer?


 
A deep fryer. Is that my problem? Should I use a skillet only?


----------



## louis_jp (Apr 8, 2010)

I think the deep fryer is correct. Idk, maybe it needs to be hotter. Send me some samples and I'll evaluate it.


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 9, 2010)

We'll see, I don't know if I can send that through the mail but if you are ever around here or I am around there I'll make some up to sample. That is a promise.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 9, 2010)

Fried Mozzarella Cheese Sticks - All Recipes

Some of the reviews suggest ways to keep them from melting. I can't personally vouch for any of them but you could try them and see what happens.


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you I am trying to hone my cooking skills and this one dish I really want to perfect. I started cooking with my daughter, who is 7, and I fell in love with it. It is something that we do together. The next thing we are going to takle is gardening, so that we can take the fruits and vegtables we grew and use them in cooking.


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 9, 2010)

Wrap them in bacon!


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 9, 2010)

smhbbag said:


> Wrap them in bacon!


 Amen Brother! That is what I am talking about.....thats not a bad idea also.


----------



## Bookmeister (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't mean to pick nits but your question is how to make cheese sticks that leak cheese and it seems to me you have accomplished that


----------



## tdowns (Apr 9, 2010)

I"m hungry! Tasty!


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bookmeister said:


> I don't mean to pick nits but your question is how to make cheese sticks that leak cheese and it seems to me you have accomplished that


 Yeah I noticed the typo right before I read your post. Thanks though you are right I have acomplished that.


----------

